# chicken recipe



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Fry your chicken in a bit of extra virgin olive oil.

As you keep turning it, season it with black cracked pepper and salt.

Chopped up to chillies, and pop them in.

Amazing, been doing this for about six weeks and I can't get enough of it! 

Try it, its epic!


----------

